# Forum > Play-by-Post Games > Ongoing Games (In-Character) >  Fruits of the Reef in Bloom [Empire 7 Event]

## Autumn Stars

Dead City Urodela is a beautiful place. Light streams down from above, channeled into abstract works of crystal and nacre, once sacred to the Makers and now sacred to the Gravetenders. Members of the Blossoming Sequence still come here, even as the faith expands into something else.

The Gravetenders have clearly made some changes to account for the Reef in Bloom, as Laksha has taken to calling the event. Reliquaries have been moved, made more secure, and given more permanent guards. In their place, an open space for each nation invited, to better honor the works of art and culture to be brought here.


Laksha herself, of dark stone and flowing robes, makes herself prominent, personally greeting each delegation with enthusiasm. As with any significant gathering of Gravetenders, theres a lively debate going on in the fringes of the mausoleum hall, one which outsiders are explicitly welcomed to join, -assuming they wish to participate in such an oddly morbid conversation.-

The Gravetenders own contribution is a series of artworks by one of their own. Each one conveys some aspect of the Blossoming Sequence, collectively named Understanding. The first is a crystal carved city, beautiful and shining, reminiscent of the Makers.


[Goals of this event: Present whatever example of the cultural work of your people you wish to bring! Every piece will be given the utmost respect of the Gravetenders, for as long as it stays here.
Secondary: The Gravetenders are using this to invite others into the endless debate that is the Blossoming Sequence, but welcome other faiths to share their understandings as well.]

----------


## Lumaeus

Given the amorphous nature of the Riftling clusters, it would not be easy for creatures more used to solid-formed isolates to recognize individual conglomerates. However, any who attended the Meld a (few) year(s) back might find something familiar in the grasping tendrils that regularly reach from the beige nucleus of the Riftling swarm that shows up just on the uncomfortable side of early. The cluster has a dark mass in its center, obscured by the endless polyps swimming around it. Though they begin their speech for any Gravetender they encounter, it is only when greeted by Laksha that they give it in full.
_
"We, the Diplomatic Ambassador of the Riftlings Many, bring greetings from the Old Fathers, by the Youngest, in the name of the Great Mother. We offer our shared mourning that your land must be trespassed upon by the combined blights of our community, but are grateful that you have taken on this burden. Here is your price."_

The Ambassador produce from within themselves a glassy orb, with what seems to be a very small amount of dry sand within.

_"This is 729 grains of pure silica, uniform in shape and weight. We have removed all contamination from them, so far as our powers can identify them. To prevent the hidden seeding of life, we have exposed it to the greatest heat we could without disrupting their composition, the coldest parts of our southern glacial wall, and sealed it off from the waters. This is the most sterile sand outside of the Dead Seas."_

----------


## Grim ranger

The diplomatic party from Gravetenders' direct neighbors is, by contrast, not very mysterious or subtle at all. What it is instead is quite bombastic for a modest function, large Nathi guards swimming in two lines dozen long each as they regard everyone present with tense caution. The soldiers wear stony plates over their long forms, numerous crustacean limbs constantly moving to maintain their position in the water as multifaceted eyes gleam from the depths of their hood-like head protection. In their hands they carry long staves: clearly a more ceremonial armament, although they certainly seem ready to utilize such with glee, given a reason.

Guarded between the lines is a larger figure of dark blue carapace and net-like cloak billowing after him in the water, the loose clothing resembling partially armored robe. With a gesture from their three-pronged claw, the guards halt, leaving them to swim slightly forward to meet the other representatives. But it is what follows in the wake of the ambassador that may be of more interest still: an intricately carved stone spiral held on top of a platform of solid ice, carefully carried forth by the members of the guard detail. It evokes image of a frozen whirlpool, the fury of the movement clear in the stone even as the material is covered in lightest layer of frost, faint inscriptions visible on the stone as the slight sheen of ice fills the grooves. 

"We, the Kar-Nath Hegemony, greet our neighbors and other attendees" the ambassador begins, his eel-like form dipping momentarily to offer a bow to the Gravetenders and Riftlings Many. "I am Munda, here to give words of the Frozen King. He seeks to add to this collection with the craft of our people, and as such wishes to offer you the representation of a frozen tempest: terrible might of the depths, like few peoples inhabiting these waters have yet known."

----------


## Lumaeus

The Ambassador approach the Nathi ambassador.

_"We, the Diplomatic Ambassador of the Riftlings Many, bring greetings from the Old Fathers, by the Youngest, in the name of the Great Mother. We are intrigued by your contribution. Do you have the means to summon such a storm? How much destruction can it bring?"_

----------


## Autumn Stars

*Round Four*

The Reef in Bloom continues, every year open to all nations. Individual artists are invited, this year, in addition to the leaders of the various peoples of these waters. Laksha, notably, is not in evidence, but Sersi is. Perhaps this explains why the decorations of the Flourishing Sequence are so much more noticeable this year. Sersi greets those coming for the cultural exchange as dutifully as her leader, however, with nary a peep of her desire to proselytize more openly.

An Issue To Be Addressed

The threat of the Shark King and his people to the many neighbors the Gravetenders hope to bring together is undeniable. While to commit violence upon others is... nearly, if not quite, taboo, Laksha recognizes the threat and sends out word to the others. A spire in Dead City Urodela has been set aside for a meeting, with intent to decide what must be done. The table shows no special place for her, or for anyone else. 

The chamber itself is elaborate, as all works of the Makers were, wrought with gems and nacre, with plenty of space for every delegate to be sent.

----------


## Talis

Judge Shimmering Turquoise would attend the meeting, attended by a squad of sting-warriors and his trusted translator. Although the Shark-people had not yet attacked any Pepsin, their recent raid on the Firefly Squid stocks had proven too close for comfort. Now he sought to take action to prevent further escalation. His body shimmered vibrantly with loud colors.

"We must do something about the Shark-people. With every year they grow bolder and less respectful of their neighbors. We do not seek war, but we must take a firm stance to prevent further escalation."

----------


## Lumaeus

Any in attendance from the last sessions of the Reef in Bloom might recognize the cluster that flows eastward from the southern waters. It reaches continually towards the things that hold its attentions, as much as a reflex as some isolates turn their heads. It is very calm upon arrival.

"We, the Diplomatic Ambassador of the Riftlings Many, bring greetings from the Old Fathers, by the Youngest, in the name of the Great Mother. It is truly a shame that we have been forced into conference again, hardly a few years since the last event. We thank the Gravetenders for their sacrifice. We have not yet felt the sting of sharkish incursion, but neither do we wish to. In our recent experience, we have found that a heavy dose of threat can serve to dissuade even the most belligerent and invasive neighbor without open conflict. We would add our voice to any united discouragement."

----------


## Autumn Stars

Laksha, of flowing robes and silvered stone, inclines her head. Structures one might liken to frills, or even external gills, shift in response, their purpose unknown to organic life. 

"I am inclined to agree. The Shark King has, to our understanding, shown willingness to negotiate at least once. Our preference in such matters is clear. Should we gather sufficient... forces, to impress upon him the consequences of raiding our collective territories, perhaps we can find an ally, here." The discomfort the Gravetenders have shown with violence is in evidence, but her tone is firm.

----------


## Grim ranger

"An ally?" a strong voice calls out as another delegation arrives to join the meeting at the spire. The pair of thick-shelled guards of Kar-Nath hegemony with their stony armor plating and tridents are likely an expected sight, but the figure they flank most certainly is. "That is a pretty optimistic assessment... and I would warn against the dangers of naiveté when it comes to military matters concerning survival of entire nations."

The speaker is a Nathi of silvery shell, elaborate lists of text scrolling respectable distance down his carapace, apparently worked into it with some sort of careful burn. Unlike the guards, the limbs of this Nathi are longer, carapace lined with sharp spurs, and a black cloak held in place by heavy stone clasp adorning his form. The image he presents is certainly not that of a negotiator.

"I am Kreel, general of the Hegemony's Path of Banners" he introduces himself sharply, long body coiling into somewhat of a spiral to keep his position steady in the water. "As it will most likely be our forces that will act the part of deterrent to predators the most, I have been put in charge of this endeavor on behalf of my King. My opinion is to present them with an unyielding front before as much as _whispering_ the word "negotiation". I do not believe that these savages are the sort of people to respect polite overtures."

----------


## JBarca

Prince Telian nods in agreement as the issue of the sharks is raised, his boney hooks rubbing gently at the table in front of him. When General Kreel offers his assessment, the Doflein speaks up. Behind him, Balelia listens intently, her Beaks keeping watch on the guards of the other delegations.

"Exactly. For years now, these invaders have been ravaging the seas of the Doflein. The Ennead cannot stand for this any longer. We must all unite our forces and show the riders that their pets cannot take priority over the needs of civilization. A firm stance is needed. Peace or destruction can be the only way forward. We will call our levies and show them what it means to stand against true might.

"I, myself, would be honored to lead the delegation to issue our collective demands, when the time comes."

Prince Telian leans back, satisfied.

----------


## Grim ranger

While the general seems agreeable to the sentiment, he seems to grow more wary towards the very end of prince's little speech. "I am sure you would, seeing how you already press your territorial ambitions towards our waters. Personally I feel more at ease when people with less interests in promoting themselves take command."

His claw gesturing disapprovingly at the doflein, Kreel turn his gaze towards the other delegates. "Due to our mutual ties and obvious disinterest in pressing imperial agenda of some sort, I would instead suggest Gravetenders to lead the diplomatic effort, with the Hegemony in charge of military response with our shared forces, should violence become sadly inevitable."

----------


## Talis

"It would be wise not to strike too aggressive a tone, lest we provoke the very response that we intend to discourage." The Judge flickered. "Nor must we act as supplicants, begging for favors. We must present a firm stance, but not antagonistic. A measured response is our best hope for a beneficial resolution." The Judge kept purposefully dark on the question of leading the delegation, waiting to see the Hegemony's response. 

"Unfortunately my people are not prepared for a grand war, yet we will assist as we will. Should negotiations fail, we can cover the expenses of logistics from our treasury, and our Sting-Warriors will be ready to fight."

----------


## Autumn Stars

Laksha leans her head towards Kreel, face solemn. "I agree. Cooperation with Kar-Nath has long been fruitful. We, Gravetenders, are well suited for the task of negotiating, if in part due to the difficulty inherent in harming us. I propose the terms be set as such. We peoples of these waters agree to settle with the Shark Riders as peaceably as we can, presuming they make no unacceptable request. Should violence become unavoidable, we peoples of these waters send our warriors, to Kar-Nath's aid, allowing their General Kreel to lead the attack."

----------


## JBarca

Prince Telian shakes his head.

"How strange it is that when the Ennead suggests that it may be suited to function merely as the bearers of messages, we are deemed too interested in 'promoting ourselves,' but when the Hegemony decides it should lead a coalition of armies from across the entire region, no one bats an eye. Balelia and her army are fresh off a successful campaign, hardened killers all and strengthened by the acquisition of new biologies. Of course, the sharks are the issue at hand. We will cede control as necessary - _our_ pride is not so important that we will let our merchants and serfs be slaughtered again. But this insult will be remembered when the crisis is behind us."

Belalia leaves the room in a hurry, clearly angry.

----------


## Talis

"I'm afraid that I must agree with the prince." Shimmering Turquoise lit up. "Mutual trust is necessary if our coalition is to succeed. The Shifting Ennead has more to lose from the Shark people's incursions than any of us, for they are closer and have already suffered trepidation. Should we begrudge them the desire to secure their people against this danger?" The colors quivered in gentle reproach.

"I move that the Gravetenders bring our message to the Shark People, but that the Ennead be granted the honor of leading any coalition forces if necessary. It is only natural that those possessing the most experience with this potential foe lead our armies. This should satisfy your concerns, Sir Kreel, should it not? Content yourself with your nomination, but leave some honor to our new ally, so that they too may have reason to trust us."

----------


## Grim ranger

The carapace of Hegemony's general rattles softly at the reproach as he gives Shimmering Turquoise a long stare before stating his position in no uncertain terms.

"No. The Hegemony will not be subordinate in military matters on extinction scale to assuage the bruised pride of our neighbors. If we would be to be shoved aside instead of allowed to see to the needs of our security, you will not need our armies for your endeavor. We may work alongside them, should need arise, but we will not be commanded by them."

----------


## Lumaeus

The Diplomatic Ambassador churn, somewhat agitated by the conflict. A million small voices congeal into speech.

"It is no concern to the Riftlings which delegation serves as the face of the effort. The important thing is that we are ready to exterminate any threat which is not yet quelled by the overture. The Ennead, the Nathi, and the Gravetenders have proven respectable as neighbors, despite their embrace of aliens. Already, the Ennead have graciously dropped their push for leadership of the delegation, and the Gravetenders are supported by the Nathi. Since there is no contention, let us not invent any. The Gravetenders lead the talks, and the Hegemony can lead the armies if the measure fails."

----------


## Epinephrine_Syn

There was very little for the members of the Eternal Spring to contribute. They were entirely silent, in large part because they did not possess the capacity for speech in most cases. They had brought about the equipment for it for this treaty, but it seemed like, at least so far, the fact that they were willing to sign on and had brought about an ink fish was sufficient enough for those purposes.

----------


## bluefuzzyfish

A large, but lithe shelled shape approaches, followed by an escort of a few Nautilons, Mer, and a Merfolk scribe. The figure has a mottled brown and yellow shell, resembling sand and gravel in the ocean wastes, and wears hanging on her chest a large, deep blue scale.
"The Riftlings are unconcerned with several things that, perhaps, they _should_ be, and the rulers of the Ennead are high on the list." The large creature hisses through restrained mandibles as she solemnly approaches, and removes the band of the scale from around her neck, presenting it to the Gravekeeper curators.
Please preserve this, the most beautiful of heart scales ever gifted by one Draig to another in betrothal, now the memory of a wondrous creature gone from this world. May it rest here among other beautiful treasures that they would have loved to see.

She turns to the assembled dignitaries. I am Heliwrdwyni, the Dune Huntress of the Residuum Gathering. I have been appointed commander of our defense forces, and my queen wishes to help the Shark Nomads achieve a more peaceful co-existent integration into the region, if possible. So I have come to offer the help of my people in introducing the diplomats of this coalition for peace that you are forming. And, if it should become necessary and no accord can be reached, the supporting might of myself and the forces under my command...

The Dune Huntress hisses again in barely restrained anger, and a few bubbles of steam escape in the rippling water around her jaws. "... on two conditions:
First, that peaceful negotiation be tried first unless the Shark folk are immediately attacking. We have build a rapport with them that would be a shame to turn to hostility.
And second, that the monsters who lured and murdered Sgliendilynwyr, the Wisp Wanderer and envoy of the Residuum, under the pretense of a peaceful competition, be held accountable for their crime. The Residuum will lend it's might to the defense force of this treaty _only if_ the Ennead, as long as they be ruled by the Princes Antenius or Telian, and as long as those two remain unpunished, be *excluded* from that protection! she points her claw open and shaking with rage at the Dophlien prince.

----------


## JBarca

Telian ripples his many arms in something approximating a shrug. His response is calm, as though he is not concerned over Heliwrdwyni's anger or demands.

"Your anger is unfounded, I'm sure. The Ennead did as it said it would, and we are now more prepared to oppose those who bring violence to our realms. We will stand against the shark riders, whether the Residuum would have us or not. More important, I believe, is the details of the demands to our foes. I would propose that we demand cessation of all hostilities against any member of this coalition or their vassals - raids, invasions, and plundering included. They're more than welcome to settle seas west of Danabae or, if rumor are to be believed, in waters infested with their herring friends. Thoughts?"

----------


## Talis

*Spoiler: bluefuzzyfish*
Show


    A large, but lithe shelled shape approaches, followed by an escort of a few Nautilons, Mer, and a Merfolk scribe. The figure has a mottled brown and yellow shell, resembling sand and gravel in the ocean wastes, and wears hanging on her chest a large, deep blue scale.
    "The Riftlings are unconcerned with several things that, perhaps, they should be, and the rulers of the Ennead are high on the list." The large creature hisses through restrained mandibles as she solemnly approaches, and removes the band of the scale from around her neck, presenting it to the Gravekeeper curators.
    Please preserve this, the most beautiful of heart scales ever gifted by one Draig to another in betrothal, now the memory of a wondrous creature gone from this world. May it rest here among other beautiful treasures that they would have loved to see.

    She turns to the assembled dignitaries. I am Heliwrdwyni, the Dune Huntress of the Residuum Gathering. I have been appointed commander of our defense forces, and my queen wishes to help the Shark Nomads achieve a more peaceful co-existent integration into the region, if possible. So I have come to offer the help of my people in introducing the diplomats of this coalition for peace that you are forming. And, if it should become necessary and no accord can be reached, the supporting might of myself and the forces under my command...

    The Dune Huntress hisses again in barely restrained anger, and a few bubbles of steam escape in the rippling water around her jaws. "... on two conditions:
    First, that peaceful negotiation be tried first unless the Shark folk are immediately attacking. We have build a rapport with them that would be a shame to turn to hostility.
    And second, that the monsters who lured and murdered Sgliendilynwyr, the Wisp Wanderer and envoy of the Residuum, under the pretense of a peaceful competition, be held accountable for their crime. The Residuum will lend it's might to the defense force of this treaty only if the Ennead, as long as they be ruled by the Princes Antenius or Telian, and as long as those two remain unpunished, be excluded from that protection! she points her claw open and shaking with rage at the Dophlien prince.


Sternly, colors of red, blue and black flashed across the Judge's jelly form. Bright enough to demand attention, but not the flashes of "yelling" his species sometimes did. 

"Consider carefully your words! Your fury is justifiable, but will you punish your people and his? It is not just Prince Telian who stands to suffer here: his farmers, merchants, traders, and subjects face the growing danger of the shark-men, as do yours and mine! Satisfy your righteous anger if you must, but you will condemn many innocents to the teeth and spears of these invaders. Scars last long, and you will have the chance to air your fury."

"It seems the matter of who shall be our envoy and our champion has been settled. In the matter of our demands, I concur: We must be firm but even-handed. Insist that the raids must stop, but that they are welcome to settle the seas in the west and to trade among us peacefully. But if they insist on war, we must make it clear that we will answer in kind."

----------


## bluefuzzyfish

The Dune Huntress gives no response to the Doflein prince, except a certain sharpness to her stance whenever she looks in his direction.
She looks sideways towards Judge Shimmering Turquoise after hearing what he has to say. Do not mistake my closeness to the victim of their callous self-indulgence to mean my words have _not_ been thought out. I come with the approval and authority of my queen and council. The Doflein rulers are cowardly murderers, and we will not spend blood of our own to defend those who butcher our kind under a flag of peaceful envoy. Their people's plight is regrettable, but to defend them defends the power of those who think us their prey."

She turns to speak more generally to those assembled again.
"The shark nomads are not the faceless invaders you think they are, they are a noble people even if warriors, and can be reasoned with. We have proved such. "Savage" as some of their attacks have been, _they_ make no trickery of their intentions, and commit no violence under the banners of peace. We will risk no more Draigiau or those under our wings by trusting Antenius and Telian. We will be part of no coalition that includes them. You must decide here, who you make your allies. I do not demand you make them your enemies, though I personally desire it; but if you wish our forces committed to an agreement of mutual defense, the Dolfein must not be beneficiaries."

The Dragon steps back and slows her breath and motions, waiting to hear what the others have to say before speaking further.

----------


## Rolepgeek

The Chora are heard before they are seen, as ever and always has been their wont. Soothing tones echo through Urodela, harmonizing with their own previous notes, and even the Pepsin can feel the vibrations easing tensions. The effect is more pronounced, of course, when the Chora's envoys drift down, colors flowing rhythmically across their forms in mesmerizing patterns.

The body plans of the Shark King's nomadic host and those of the bulk of the Chelonian Chora's members were close to identical - cephalic, with a partially bifurcated body and six long, powerful limbs akin to tentacles - save that they split thrice along their length, such that in all there were forty-eight tentacle-like appendages sprouting from a single member of their kind.

Though the songs and speeches of the Chora were renowned for their capacity to inspire empathy and accord, the pair of Chorallers present do not have the mere assuaging of grievances in mind. In fact, though the relaxing cadence of their duet still rings true, there is a tension within the near-perfect harmonies that refuses to be released, a tension that clings to the waters between the varied representatives present. First, they present an elaborately shaped piece of coral to the Gravetenders, recursively intricate but without clear resemblance to anything that might be found in natural forms, living or unliving, which they claim to be a statue made by a member of the Chora who was born without sight, speech, or hearing - a rare, tactile manifestation of the Great Songs. Then their attention shifts to the attendees.

_"Greetings friends and clients one and all. As our cousins could hardly make this call, we felt it prudent to attend in hopes that you might hear two ends - though seems our verses might not stay the hearts that heartily seek to sway the King of the Bloodfed."

"To falter, flee, or forbear the feast - failings all to the Sharp-Toothed Hunt. Know you this at the very least: the Blue-Beaked Rider is no mere runt; our cousins misguided but unerring in aim have need of glory in raiding to make their name - much as you here hope of earning the same. Take heed of our warnings - if you so please,"

"And for the rest of the evening, let our songs give some ease."_

And the Chorallers settle back once more, their main purpose settled, to observe and to make music, but especially to observe in order to later make music.

----------


## Lumaeus

The Diplomatic Ambassador shrink more and more into themselves as the various delegations pack the room. Eventually, frustrated by the sheer number of animal isolates, they flow over to the Eternal Spring, more or less sheltering behind them. After the incursion of the Chora, however, they have no choice but to speak, breaking into a series of tendrils that flow in to recongregate more visibly.

_"It is well and good for those without a vested interest in this region to preach peace and endurance in the face of invasion. Where, after all, are your ancestral lands? Where, after all, are your inscrutable loyalties? Your alien advice serves to support an alien agenda, whereas this council concerns matters proper to these lands. We would hope the other honored diplomats are unswayed by your hope that we embrace raiders on our doorstep.

"That the Draigiau have a grievance, we acknowledge. However, they are the schismatics here, not the Doflein, who have continually accepted the will of the many at this council. Why punish them for what they did in their own lands? If a race is not sovereign in its own territory, then are we all not crowning the international mob as a false ruler? You may complain, Residuum, you may war. But to ask us to cast out a race for their exercise of sovereign rights within their dominion would set dangerous precedent. None should presume to dictate what occurs in others' lands; is that not the reason we are gathered here today?

"Let us send a delegation by the Gravetenders with our forces allied under the Nathi banner, as agreed."_

----------


## Autumn Stars

Gravetender faces do not _naturally_ display much of their feelings, a fact that might surprise many of the organics who interact regularly with them. After all, despite this, they are a very expressive people, and make up for the innate difficulty in myriad ways. So it is no surprise that Laksha seems to remain calm. Only a deepening of tone betrays her building frustration.

Her eyes settle first on Heliwrdwyni. "We are, it must be said, grateful for your presence here, as we are for each nation willing to join our discussion. We are grateful that you would bring this matter to us. But you misdirect our purpose, and drag us away from our course, and threaten to split our coalition before it can be born. Heliwrdwyni, we are of like minds, but your methods and your timing leave much to be desired."

"This council's purpose is to bring us united in the face of the Shark Riders, not to lay out and judge the crimes of those aligned. This is not a trial, and we will not see it made into one without proper procedure." 

There's a slight pause, and the same deepened tone is turned towards the Prince. "Let this not be misunderstood. The matter is set upon the table _now_ and we cannot simply brush it aside entirely. We will speak further. Your might is needed, and we have no official grievance beyond our own, personal morality."

"I propose we set this to vote."



The Chora's contribution to the conversation got a small nod, but is set aside, a consideration for the proposal the Gravetender leader is already drafting in her head.

----------


## Grim ranger

Leaning his segmented body to the side, Kreel goes on to whisper something to his aide whom takes a note to deliver to Laksha. The arrival of the Chora is certainly something of note in the proceedings, even if he has to doubt the ability of the nomads to truly deter the distrust of nations.

Still, as person perhaps most used to their jargon in the room, he has a feeling that he has understood parts of their message few others have.

"I second the notion of the vote. We must consider this matter with care, but as always time is against us. The Shark King does not seem like the sort to rest while we deliberate."

Nodding to the representatives of the Chora, general of the Hegemony goes on to continue.

"Naturally we must seek to avoid a costly and pointless war if we are able, but we cannot entrust safety of our peoples only on deals brokered: should war come, we all must be ready to contribute to our common survival."

----------


## bluefuzzyfish

"Bureaucracy." she mutters, not inaudibly, simply in a more controlled and calm tone than before. "Your grievances are bureaucracy. But you cannot fault me for warning prospective allies of treachery. And you cannot expect me to commit lives to the defense of an enemy. As you have said, now that you know, the decision is yours. If I am granted a vote on behalf of my people, then I have made our stance clear."

The dragon gives a critical look toward the Riftlings, uncaring about concepts like treachery and the value of life, as always, but acknowledges them no further.

((Edited in!)) "The Chora bring up an additional unfortunate truth. Not that the raiding of our peoples is acceptable, but that it is the Shark Nomad's way of life, and it will take them time to leave it behind. They may accept an alliance or a treaty of non-aggression, but not one that leaves them no targets within known waters. They require an outlet for their warrior spirit, and until they can learn a less violent one, that means that for any to be safe, someone _must_ be 'thrown to the sharks.' Whether you vote for or against us... it will not be the Draigiau. We have already made friends of them. So whom will it be: the innocent, or the corrupt who's ways also must change?"

----------


## JBarca

Telian slowly shakes his head.

"Well, if we must vote on whether grievances years old should affect how we oppose a common enemy, then so be it. The Ennead, of course, votes for all present to unite in the face of the raiders. Naturally, though, we will yield to the will of the council."

----------


## Lumaeus

_We agree to be part of this coalition, and will arm ourselves accordingly. The Gravetenders speak for us in this matter, and the Nathi similarly command those forces we will raise. We have no interest in ejecting the Ennead, nor standing to._

----------


## Talis

"I sympathize with the with the Residuum's cause, and hope that they can find their justice in a more appropriate forum. But we cannot in good sense eject the Ennead from the coalition. We vote that all who are willing be allowed to participate."

"As for our erstwhile visitors." The lights of the Judge's exterior shifted upwards, towards the Chora. "We are aware of the nuances of the situation. Unless you have an _actionable_ suggestion, your words are of little use here. We have three options: Accept these raids and depredations, pay the shark-king tribute, or take up arms. The first option is unacceptable. The second will put us at their whim and mercy. I will not sacrifice my own people for the sake of a vague, theoretical solution."

----------


## Rolepgeek

The larger of the two Chorallers twisted their limbs in a spiral in acknowledgement of the Nathi general before wrapping themselves back into a less splayed form.

_"Kar-Kreel, Banner Bearing Exarch, your aims beyond reproach; already you have our trust - we know you will do as you must."_

The comment by the Riftlings is ignored for the moment - their misjudgment and ignorance of both the Chora and their speech was to be expected given the level of isolationism they preferred. The smaller of the pair, however, turns toward Judge Shimmering Turquoise, flatten and twisting their limbs into a disc-like surface; pastel colors flash and morph across that created surface as the Choraller responds to the Seatide's representative in the language of the Pepsin, though it goes untranslated for all others present.

----------


## Autumn Stars

Gravetenders to not have gills and do not draw in water. They do not let out sighs or frustrated sounds. Laksha nods, simply, and gestures to a nearby Gravetender of deep green and gold, who swiftly scribes out the terms agreed to. Copies are made, just as fast, and set out for signature.

"It is, it seems, decided. Any who wish to join this coalition shall be accepted, including the Ennead. I shall, myself, lead negotiations with the Shark King, and General Kreel shall lead any defense required. That which follows may flourish." It's not a speech, though she ends it with something akin to a Gravetender prayer.

----------


## bluefuzzyfish

Heliwrdwyni draws in a deep breath, and then releases it slowly and coldly, no bubbles or ripples of heat this time. "So be it, then."

As she turns to withdraw from the gathering, her voice echoes behind. "Host Laksha, know that I bear you no ill will over this, nor your people. I wish most of you gathered here farewell."

----------


## Autumn Stars

Some Time Later...

A meeting is arranged with the Shark King, with the utmost respect paid. The message itself is delivered by a number of Gravetenders, most of them support staff for the Reliquary and, by extension, protection for it. 

The Shark King is invited to Dead City Urodela, to meet with the Gravetenders as a representative of a polar coalition, complete with every respect offered the emissaries that come to the Reef in Bloom. The message is full of textbook Gravetender optimism, of course.

Laksha waits to meet with the Shark King in the very meeting chamber the coalition was arranged.

----------


## Potato_Priest

A pojan nonad swam into the hall, glancing nervously around the chamber before announcing to Laksha in a thick foreign accent
"Shark King wait you outside."

Above the dead city, thirty-one sharks circled. Darling, wearing her heat packs, was easy to pick out among the salmon sharks.

----------


## Autumn Stars

Posturing, or simply discomfort with the architecture? Nomads used to open seas may not enjoy even the rather spacious design of Maker construction. Either way, Laksha allows this, followed on both sides by Gravetender guards. Sersi's insistence on further security is proven sensible, again.

"Welcome to the Dead Cities, your Majesty. We offer our blessings and our hospitality, no matter the grave intent of this meeting." She welcomes the Shark King, genuine in purpose.

----------


## Autumn Stars

*Round 8*
This opening of the Reef In Bloom is different. Many more Gravetenders than usual gather in Dead City Urodela, and the signature phantom images of the Blossoming Sequence are scattered all over. Every nation has received a new invitation, and in it was noted the intent to memorialize those lost to the Reaver attacks. 

Indeed, the shrine itself is impressive. A new building entirely, a towering spire large enough to host however many might come to visit this monument, and at the center of it is Sersi, addressing the gathered. It's clear most of her words are for the Gravetenders, though she acknowledges the organics in the crowd as well.

"We have suffered a great loss. True death is known to us, now, and in this, we must learn. We are not the only ones who have _lost,_ and in truth, we are not the worst who have, either. Our lives are long, by any standard, and yet we have much to learn. We _will_ learn to fight for ourselves. And should our organic friends wish to stand by us, we welcome them with open arms. We are not so easily torn down, and the crimes levied against our legacy will not go unanswered. This is my oath, and in this, I serve us all."

After, Sersi can be found overseeing the monument's care, and sometimes with the various offerings brought to the Reef In Bloom. The monument building itself is a hall dedicated to the cultural exchange, as well, all offerings set to be seen.

----------


## Lumaeus

The Diplomatic Ambassador of the Riftlings Many are a staple at international events, and this is no different. Though they tend not to be empowered by the Youngest to make many decisions, the diplomacy action necessary being very expensive in this economy, their dedication to international cooperation is pronounced. As Sersi speaks, they float in relative stillness by Riftling standards, grasping tendrils of polyps almost unmoving. As the Gravetender speaks of the fight to come, and of the hope for self-defensive collaboration, a low buzz begins to sound from the cloud, their constituent Riftlings giving voice to their approval. 

After the speech, the Ambassador give a message to any other representatives once they can corner them, as well as to Sersi (or her people if preferred).

_"We, the Diplomatic Ambassador of the Riftlings Many, bring word from the Old Fathers, by the Youngest, in the name of the Great Mother. The honorable Sersi speaks true, there is a fight to come. These treacherous Reavers will return, and they present a threat unlike anything we have faced. Yet did we not through unity alone--through readiness for violence but without the need to resort to it--drive off the depredations of the Shark King? How much more successful will we be against these Reavers, if we should unite in our now greater glory? The Riftlings have already declared war against the Reavers and pledge ourselves to the defense of all powers that join the Gravetenders' call. Those who follow the tenets of the Eternal Communion will be able to enjoy a further protection, as in the very nature of our faith, we find the thread of continuity where others would give ruins up for lost, but we will lend our strength of arms equally to those of the Sequence.

"We make no demands of our allies at this time, but in an effort to lead by example, we are doubling our military's size in preparation for any battles to come."_

----------


## Autumn Stars

*Not Exactly A Trial, But...*

This instance of the Reef In Bloom, Which Never Falls Silent, is different. The festival and exchange of the event remains, but many, many more nations have been directly invited than usual, for a specific and grave purpose. 

The largest chamber in Dead City Urodela, carved entirely of crystal, is truly a work of art. Normally, it would display some of the Reef In Bloom's largest donations, but this time, it is set with tables of stone, lined with seats, and a somber air fills the room. The light from above is as beautiful as it ever is, bathing those inside in green and blue and purple, but the sounds of the Reef In Bloom fail to penetrate, achieved through some significant effort. 

"Representatives of the nations of the Pax, of Mammos, and of the Abyssal Stewards. It is our solemn duty to welcome you to this gathering. Though the Reef In Bloom, Which Never Falls Silent, continues to thrive, we meet here today out of need. Our friends of the Abyssal Stewards, seeking to cause harm to the entity named Mammos, have incited members of our Pax Arctica to violence against our friends the Eternal Spring. Themselves, they have struck Separatum Corporate Holdings, and caused much havoc therein. They accuse the entity named Mammos of being a Titan, a threat to our frozen waters; and our friends the Eternal Spring of being its servants." The light of the chamber shifts somewhat, highlighting her face, hard and unflinching.

"We bring this quorum together in order to determine how we, as members of the Pax Arctica, shall handle this situation. We must know if the entity named Mammos is a threat to us, if it intends us harm, and what action is required in the face of that. Regardless of if it is, we must also determine how to respond to the attack upon our collective work within Separatum Corporate Holdings." 

"Myself, and the Anointed Prophet of the Eternal Communion, of our friends the Riftlings, shall serve as mediators and, should it become necessary, judges. Let us begin."

----------


## Epinephrine_Syn

> *Not Exactly A Trial, But...*
> 
> "Myself, and the Anointed Prophet of the Eternal Communion, of our friends the Riftlings, shall serve as mediators and, should it become necessary, judges. Let us begin."


The representative for Eternal Spring was different, this time around. Before, a Medusa representative would be a part of plant, not a whole, certainly not a mammal with a face. It might come on a Chelonian, but it was a rooted creature all the same.

Now, what came before the council was a writing mass of creatures. Something mernoid, with fins, air-fins, a face with snake like eels coming off the back of the skull. A giant row of teeth within the stomach cavity, little dragi scaled plates, and other minor abnormalities. It appeared too alien to hit the uncanny valley, but it was still recognizable as a representative.

Greetings, on behalf of the Eternal Spring. My name and title is ManA Worm conglomerate version one, solar deviation four, The Maw Of Mammos. But thats way too messy, just call me Mawbel. Or perhaps Mabel? Whichever pronunciation sinks your stone. The creature chortled from both its face mouth and stomach mouth, glancing around the decorum with eyes planted within its feathered air-fins.

I shall introduce the position of the Eternal Spring to clean the tar and proceed to the remaining issues. Yes, the Eternal Spring undoubtedly is in union with Mammos, however it is a far more complex relationship than master and servant. We are the same entity, in the end. Not just in the doctrinal sense that we are all part of a collective whole, but specifically to reference that I am the material half of our divinity.

I will full throatedly reject the concept that we are a _threat_ to Polar, on the contrary, I plan to bring us Prosperity. Unfortunately, although I would hope the gifts bestowed to the region already would provide net benefit to all, true Prosperity is still to my estimation approximately nine years of development away. Hopefully, it will be worth the wait.

More laughing, although it was more accurate to say the giggling took the overtones as her face-mouth joined the joyous noise. Mawbels stomach-mouth had a nonstop guttural snickering going on non-stop during this speech, albeit one she didnt project and unnoticeable to most within the quorum. Stopping said laugher from both mouths now, the face turned more serious, albeit still smiling sinisterly.

But you knew Id say that part. Let's chew the meat. Is Mammos a titan? Maybe? Maybe! But what the blub is a titan? Sounds big and dangerous, but itll be up to the Abyssal Stewards to educate us on what they are, that Mammos is a titan, that titans are dangerous, that Mammos has specific dangerous intent, that Mammos danger is directed inwards at Polar, rather than serving as a protective blanket. That any danger isn't outweighed by compensatory benefits. That's a _lot_ to prove. They're already popped the big part, Mammos isnt big. _Im_ bigger than Mammos!

Mawbel gestured to herself, not just this mer style body, but to the floral Medusa like petals surrounding her, that carried her in. She rode in the living petals like a carriage scuttling through on her way in. They unfurled, making her true size more apparent as she was connected to the living plant. Still not supremely huge, and technically many creatures in tandem, but definitely multiple times the size of a Mer.

They're zero for one so far. In any case, while I will respond to specific accusations of the Stewards if valid and presented, I refuse to box shadows, and feel in the absence of substantial evidence, I may temporarily rest my case. I am primarily the prosecution in this case, seeking compensatory damages for the isolate deaths and economic devastation wrought upon the Pax. Assaults, I should stress, that dont even have anything to do with Mammos herself! It would be as if I had a herring with the KarNath, and used that to justify ripping asunder Dolfein halfway across the region.

A pause, the serious faces turning back to wicked grins, and the soft rumbling glee of the stomach-mouth starting up again, while the top maw spoke language, and some number of eyes glanced over at the Ennead direction. Speaking of, the dealings between the Ennead and the Abyssal Stewards were public. It is clear the Stewards assaulted our beautiful city only after they strong-armed you for a price, a deal I do not pretend to know the full extents of, but I do know involved them threatening to ravage your lands. If you wish to extract compensation or safe haven from these marauders, bringing such a case forward at this quorum would be a profitable idea.

----------


## mystic1110

The last time the reef had seen the Shark People they came as presumptive or possible raiders, threats to be assuaged, now however they come as a holy delegation. The Shark People, as it was noted many times, are not themselves sharks - they resemble the SEN more than anything, octopus-like, they arrive in a tidy group of eight riding tamed sharks. These sharks are each of different varieties - there is a hammerhead, a great white, and other lesser known and even unknown breeds. The holy delegation from the nomads themselves do not dismount, to dismount a shark is death for a nomad, instead still riding them they enter the Dead City Urodela.

In the center of the group is the holy prophet of the Shark People and she greets the other two heads of faith as an equal, not bowing but tilting her head ever so slightly. She begins with the traditional welcome of presenting these heads of faith picked god-flesh, herring, to eat. The offer on the metaphorical table the rest of the delegation repeats a prayer like a mantra in harmony, until the holy prophet says the last word and they all fall silent.

_Oh, there the roaming currents move,
Now, then and again,
Like dorsal fins beating a chant,
There to the north.

Oh, where silvery surf laps and laps
That freezes the fresh stones
With red-hot tips, and the yellow of them gets red
With the tongues of wild fire.

Oh, you are weary, when you are fighting at life's call,
When that steaming bitter well runs dry,
Fight as if the whole world were a battle,
Forgetting hate, forgetting name._

----------


## Epinephrine_Syn

"It is a good thing that we of different beliefs and faiths can come together and unite towards common causes, and I thank you for your treats."

It was a ceremonious gathering, and MAWbel delighted in the fish offered, once the time for peace keepings. Delicious. It doesn't matter that I have primary control over Herring flow and dine on these every day, it is the ceremony and social etiquette that really gives them flavor. I can _taste_ your souls in this offering, my friends.

She wiped her mouth, rolling the food around in her many rows of teeth, savoring it to the last drop, long after the physical meat had been churned whole.

The Eternal Spring are very welcoming and understanding of religious differences, it is a joy that we come together within the PAX for the better of all. We differ in significant ways from our friendly Rifty felons. Fellows? Abyss, I disagree with _myself_ half the time too. My better half has a wild side that exceeds even my passion.

----------


## mystic1110

The sharks gnash and churn the waters as Mawbel took some of the offered fish, as the Prophetess and her party exclaimed in horror and rage:

_"How dare you! Spit out the God now! Those offerings were only meant for those of faith, the Popes of these frigid waters, not for one such as you. And if you have swallowed, then regurgitate and purge your insides."_

----------


## Epinephrine_Syn

MAWbel, for the first time perhaps yet, wears something of a frown, scowling just a smidge. However, her face returns to a smile, wider than before, expression filled with charm.

"Oh, my. I guess my standing as High Priest of Mammos isn't quite high _enough_ for your offer. Good thing you informed me as soon as you did, though, or else the physical matter might have been digested." 

With a yawning chasm, the center maw opened up. As if the top half of Mawbel's body were abruptly a hinge, a giant mass of tongue like appendages roiling about. She seemed to have swallowed the pieces whole, and have been chewing on the water left in their wake previously. Something not material...?

Regardless, a good chunk of bile floated around the waters surrounding the beast, offal gently floating upwards and downwards as their weight allowed, and with all that, the piece of prepared Herring. Snatched out from the mess by one appendage like an octopus grabbing a Herring, and placing it back before the Shark People only a _little_ worse for its journey.

----------


## mystic1110

The Sharks quickly gobble up the regurgitated fish and for a moment the Prophetess and her party are mollified. However, after a brief pause, the Sharks begin to twist and then vomit back up the twice eaten herring. Concerned, the Prophetess takes a tentacle and scoops up some of the remains and chews. Slowly the horror returns to her eyes. She snarls at Mawbel.

_There is no taste of divinity in this chum. What did you do you monster?!_

----------


## Epinephrine_Syn

There is some twisting and cracking as the distorted form of the Mammosian Maiden rehinged her stomach-jaw and returned to normal shape. A deep smile is on her face, more akin to the wide one used during speeches. A mild pinch of concentrated thought as the beast stirred her own thoughts, looked for the most appropriate answer.

"... ah. It should be self evident 'what I did', I took the offering. I'm impressed it's as obvious to you as it is to me, even if this will cause issues. But your language is imprecise, I know you're not concerned with the _what_, so much as the _how_."

Mawbel bared her teeth into a wide smile, looking very much like a menacing shark in that moment. "Your god and I are on _quite good_ terms on net, even if we have our disagreements. I wasn't kidding when I said I partook regularly, though I'll have to look into those preparation rites you performed. They _really_ improve the taste." She shook her head, returning to the matter at hand. "I digress. While I wouldn't dare claim such a position as your god holds, my own existence is complicated and different, I would purport that the closest _approximation_ you could have of me is as a fellow divine entity. That's _not true_, but it's the best answer I can give without going into hours of scripture."

Her face scrunched up, not angry, not any emotion, deep in thought as she spoke. "My... _divinity_? Hrm, no no divinity isn't the right word that's _definitely_ not the right word _I don't like the taste_..." Teeth gnashed, but she shook it off after a moment. "But I'll go with it for the sake of your convenience. It only manifested recently, _after_ your people swarmed my fields and departed from Polar. Regurgitating _that_ part specifically is... possible, but much harder, and would kill you twice over from one bite. Only the Riftlings have proven willing to partake of _my_ gifts, I've found."

----------


## mystic1110

"_Don't mistake our God's tolerance for friendship you_ Aberration. _Release what you've stolen._

----------


## Epinephrine_Syn

She squints, looking over the plate of godflesh offerings, judging the size of them. "True, I'm not sure how much of a concept of friendship your god _has_. But insofar as it has the concept, I'd like to think I am one. Regardless, I will return your offering, given how picky you were about which religious entities are to partake. Let's see... quarter pint ought to do it."

The beast kneels, as much as one can kneel without legs. Picking up one of the scattered rocks from a ground, finding a sharp edge. A piece of woven seaweed as well. There is a moment where Mawbel looks like she's concentrating, staring intently at the leg, as if the rest of the world had vanished into nothing.

Pulling up the rock to a thigh like portion of its leg, it cuts a small tear. A black, ink like substance comes out, a liquid that seems to sink within the water rather than float. Mawbel lets just a little of it out before covering the self inflicted wound with seaweed, placing the maleficent liquid before the shark people.

"Here you are, contained within is the divinity I have taken, paid back twice over with _interest_. Be warned though, it _will_ kill you."

----------


## mystic1110

_"What horrendous bile this is! You have ingested something wonderful and transcendental and have regurgitated it into something material and fecal."_

The Shark Prophetess refuses the spoiled gift, crushing between the weight of her steed, the heavy liquid, seeps into the ground of Urodela.

Turning towards the Polar Popes to whom the initial offering was addressed, she exclaims.

_"How you suffer this consumptive monstrosity, unhinged in mind as they are in jaw, we do not understand."_

----------


## Epinephrine_Syn

There is a howling laughter from her now, outright improper, and wiping her eyes she moves to address both the other popes, and the prophetess simultaneously, her multiple extras locked onto them. 


"Excuse me, are you sincerely claiming that your s**t sparkles? You know how consuming food _works_, right? You convert it into nutrients and blood, blood which I have concentrated into and given back." She states, watching the liquid seep below, squirming like a crushed, live jellyfish. 

Popes, if there is something _else_ that should be happening upon consumption of food, if I'm actually missing something, then I could make great use of this knowledge.

----------


## Lumaeus

The Anointed Prophet of the Eternal Communion have spent many years among the isolates and are aware of some of their peculiarities. The obsession other races can have about petty gods and what is or is not of their will, and what is or is not proper, and who is or is not in their favor...all of it exhausting. Among Riftlings, faith is a matter of biology, and divinity is a material fact; so long as the Mother breathes, the Riftlings have life, and so far as She exerts Her will, they enjoy wonder. That other races lack the same concrete understandings and find conflict in the concept is curious.

Fascinating as well are the intricate mealtime rituals enjoyed (or in this case, suffered) by the isolate races. Riftlings do not properly _eat._ They subsist on the clouds of toxin billowing from the Maternal Fonts, and they have neither ceremony nor value ascribed to the process. Yes, the Prophet have spent long enough among isolates to know that they mean honor by offering, but they are amused to see facets of the mealtime ritual yet unknown to them, this battle over consumption.

_We, the Anointed Prophet of the Eternal Communion, speak for ourselves as we offer thanks for this offering. Long have we enjoyed close collaboration with your plural deity, and we are honored to be remembered by the plural god of the arctic waters. You treat with us with generosity, and we hope to offer you the same--a generosity we would hope all would extend to each other in these waters, and which the alien Stewards float accused of violating._

_Both you and the High Priest of Mammos stand not as our equivalents, honored prophet, but as equals. You are the chosen voices of the gods you serve, the heroes charged with seeing divine will fulfilled while the Gravetenders and the Riftlings are but the humble servants of the philosophies that undergird our lives. We are gratified by your indulgence, but we do not speak here to settle matters of the divine, but merely determine where mundane sin lies._

_We do, however, enjoy some meager wisdom that perhaps brings insight into your divinity's wounds. Gods, we know, are mighty, and the Herring God no exception among them. Moreover, the Eternal School is active and present in our waters. If it finds offense in the Spring's profanities, let it act itself in response. Or, perhaps, its recent actions are already retribution, preemptive judgment as only one so far-seeing can wreak._

_We are grateful for your attendance, and our gratitude only widens in the face of your decorum despite insult. We now see all four of the great spiritual leaders assembled, but where are the alien accused?_

----------


## Talis

*A TIME OF TRIAL*
"I grieve as I come before you. I grieve that our dear friends and allies, the Riftlings, have been swallowed by the hate of their Titanic Father. What was once a voice of peace now void of fury and hunger. I grieve that the Eternal Spring has fallen into the grips of avarice, entranced by the petty promises of a corrupting monster." 

Judge Azure gleam shimmered in the clear waters of the reef, his many eyes watching the small crowd. This was no vast assembly: only a collection of generals, diplomats, journalists and others assembled in a time of emergency. Beside him, a single Mer translated his flickering colors for the convenience of the onlookers."

"It is clear now that a _time of great trials_ is upon us. The dynamics of the past have been swept away by the inexorable currents of change. We must now adapt to these new waters, or be swept away and set adrift by them. Old rivalries and alliances must fade away, or find new meaning. The Pax Arctica, while worthy in its cause, is now defunct: its appeal to peace now rings hollow in a Polar Zone that must prepare for war. Its chief architect now become one of our greatest threats."

"Yet does this mean we should reject such pacts? Turn our backs on cooperation and seek to defend our own people? No! No nation can hope to weather the coming tide alone. To turn our backs on each other is to court grief and slaughter. Cooperation has been the great advantage of our peoples for many years. That is our way forward!"

"For this reason I now urge you all to support a _new alliance_ more suited to the times ahead: one built upon the principles of _mutual defense_ and _coordinated action_. An alliance upheld by all its members, where each nation will have a voice in its decisions. An alliance with established structures for making vital decisions and deciding upon needed actions. I propose such an alliance to you now, and pledge the full backing and support of the Seatide Confederacy to its creation. Let us establish a *Polar Council* among us, for the good of all our peoples!"

*Spoiler: Proposed Charter for the Polar Council*
Show


Article 1: The Nations of the Polar region join together in an alliance for mutual defense against Titans, Marauders and other Existential Threats. Assistance against such attacks shall be obligatory for all council members when invoked. This clause does NOT entail an alliance against foreign nations and is NOT an offensive alliance.Article 2: A Council of member nations will be formed to coordinate actions and settle disputes. Resolutions passed by the Council will be binding: any member that refuses to abide by them will forfeit the Councils protection and membership. 
Sub 1a: Every member shall have the right to propose resolutions, and each member shall have 1 vote. A resolution passes if a majority of members vote Yes, and If no more than 1 member votes No.
Sub 1b: If a resolution is not passed by the end of a three-year period (1 turn) it will be considered defeated.Article 3: The Reef in Bloom will be the capital of the Council. All resolutions shall be proposed and votes concluded there.Article 4: The Polar Council shall replace and supersede the Pax Arctica from this time onward.Article 5: The following members are free to join the Council from its inception: the Seatide Confederacy, the Kar-Nath Hegemony, the Shifting Ennead, the Gravetenders, Deep Blue, and the Cryptid Congress. 
Sub 5a: the Eternal Springs will be allowed to join the Council only on the condition that they denounce Mammos and are willing to contribute to future defense against the titan
Sub 5b: Other nations may be granted membership upon passing of a resolution granting such.Article 6: This Charter may be amended only by Unanimous vote following the rules in Article 2.

----------


## Feathersnow

The strange shrimp-thing brought to the Gravetenders by a cloud of herring had been there for... a while.  When she(?)  Was awake, she chattered, in a highly educated manner reminiscent of the Nacres.  Who, she insisted, had, via negligence, caused this. When she was asleep, which was altogether more often, she twitched fitfully and curled as though around something.  She twitched almost as much awake, when she wasn't drawing complex tesselating patterns on the walls.

After a while, a Chelonian came to see this living exhibit that had installed itself in the Reef, a guest of Deep Blue.  The Chelonian knew she wasn't a shrimp, she was a Hermit Crab.   A creature instinctively drawn to cover itself, found inexplicably nude by the Fish-God.  There was, obviously, a full race of these beings in the extreme north, but the pilgrim knew little more than that.

It was offered to the guest a giant conch shell.  "The dead god rises, and is in my mind, you are, all, Her thralls!!  What matters it now that we wear her vestments?  You mock me!"


Her hosts were shocked by this reaction, but even more so that, though she would not wear the shell, neither could she bear to be parted from it.  She began carving it, cutting little tiles out and decorating her cell with them.  Eventually this tile work was exhibited in the Reef as a work of an unknown race, after she was convinced to make an instalation there.

Years passed.  Contact was made first with the Lux-Glossians, who heard rumors of her people, then the Cyphiri, who told tales.  And the Hermit of the Reef built her tile works and cursed the God Fish and the Nacres, even as word came of their close alliance and its breaking.

Then, one day, a caravan swam, carried by Squid-Chariots. The Primarch of the Sakura-Jin, making a tour of the world even as their last molt wore through and they began to wither and die. 

Though the Primarch wanted to meet the God-Fish and see the Reef and even, meet Ennead soldiers for... some unclear reasons... they were brought, soon and firmly, to the lonely hermit.

"Primarch... the Flower...  Eusebia"  she convulsed in crustacean tears and gave her leader one of the bizarre crinoids she grew in her little garden.


The Primarch ate the worm-thing as directed.  As the memories integrated into her. "I...  see. You have done a greater service for The World Garden than you will know in this life.  Come home.  It's over."


As Sister Nephina finally found peace, the fitful nightmare of MRK continued.  _Mother!  Why Can't I wake up!?_

Break
Marcion considered what they learned.  Jail-breaking the science of the Cathedral was now a possibility.   Sophion was born anew, even as Ïaldaba'oth resurfaced.  It might take lifetimes, centuries, to complete the work.  It was fine.  Marcion had time, now. 

Marcion listened with polite uninvolvement to the speeches promising peace, and wished them well.  One day, the World would be a Garden.  And tranquility would make fine soil to sow....

----------


## Grim ranger

While the Kar-Nath Hegemony had not sent its grizzled general to attend to this particular meeting, it was only due to the fact the newly risen monarch himself had chosen to arrive...and by the looks of it, he did not find all of the proposal's points very agreeable. While he was rumored to be less hidebound thank his direct predecesor, the weight of his responsibilities hung heavy on the young King.

Floating slightly up from his seated position, Nedir shook his sinuous form from side to side in slight gesture of disagreement, chains adorning his figure rattling softly.

"While it is true unity is needed during these times, fairness must also be something that must be maintained, lest we only invite our own subjugation to whomever would raise to the top of this proposed Council. The relative strength of a nation compared to its peers should not grant it special considerations or excuse its actions, but this should only apply to nations that stand on their own, not clearly subjugated vassals with no will or direction of their own."

"Moreover, while the Pax was proven to be ineffetual, allowing attacks upon each other within this arrangement would certainly weaken the whole of this proposed system. As such, any who would invite such should not be allowed to get away with their schemes, should they truly put their own interest ahead of that of common survival."

*Spoiler: Hegemony's proposed amendments to the Charter of the Polar Council*
Show

- No nation considered to be a Vassal of another shall be given a vote of its own in decisions of the Council
- Any attack (invasion, hostile intrigue action or raiding) on one Council member by another terminates the membership of the offending nation immediately

----------


## JBarca

The Ennead has two representatives at the Reef currently. One is a grandchild of Telian's, a Olinius Graftless, and the other is their mother Malonun. Olinius serves mostly as a student here, but their voice carries some weight among the Nautilites and thus they are expected to be a mighty warleader someday.

When the Hegemony delivers its suggested modifications to the charter that has been floating around, Malonun is unimpressed.

*"Vassals receiving no votes is hardly groundbreaking. Do you give your serfs a say in household manners? Is your valet invited to audit your personal finances? I think not. Those without autonomy are to be given none, lest they hang themselves with sudden excess leash. If they were capable of deciding their own fate, they would not be vassals.

"But, King Nedir, what is this line you feed us about strength? I would have expected better of Rham's successor, frankly. Strength is what sets us apart from the vanquished. It is what distinguishes those of us at this table from those who wait on our pleasure. Strength is why the Doflein rule - is this not true for your line? No. The only fairness we recognize is that the mighty will do as they please. Our king is untouchable. Not because of some immutable fact, not because that is just or fair, but because he - we - are strong. This strength can come in many forms, it is true. The Gravetenders shy away from martial matters, but their strength lies in their ironclad reputation and alliances. The Confederation to the north is strong because they can afford to be. The Riftlings are strong because their faith boils the very ocean around us. The Ennead is strong because our Beaks cannot be bested. Let each act as they might, let each defend as they can. If the council condemns any specific action, then so be it; the aggressor will have proven that they are not strong enough to enforce their will. But we will not suffer such foolishness to reign. It would be an admission of abject frailty to agree to the second term you propose. The Ennead will not - can not - do this."*

Malonun sits, apparently satisfied. Her myriad of wriggling pseudopods and quivering, scaled fins settle as one, signaling her passions are cooling. Olinius watches, unblinking and keen-eyed.

----------


## Epinephrine_Syn

Mawbel v2.0 has come to see the Grand Archives. Regardless of the turmoil at home, she wants to learn about this world. Memories from her preincarnations fill her head, and as she moves, she sings. A melodic tune, soft yet powerful. It releases EMP vibrations and sounds to echo throughout the location. She herself is just a bunch of glowing seaweed, vibrating with electricity and glowing radiant colors, holding in a bunch of ink like its a magical net.

In her hand is a book, made of Woven Seaweed. Hilariously enough, she herself is made of that substance too. Later, and earlier, she will go to war. But today, she will go to Debate.

That, she's heard, is far harder. 

Book in hand as a kind donation, simply labeled A guide to Prosperity, she takes her place within these archives. Planning to read them all, her electromagnetic senses let her start scanning the knowledge and incorporating it into her hive mind. But that process will take at least a day, and in the meantime she gets to greet the Gravetenders.

Presuming, of course, somebody she's expecting is here to greet her back.

----------


## Lumaeus

When and if delegates arrive to discuss the difficulty centered around the noble Ennead and the generous Spring, the Riftborn are already there. The walls and ceilings, not merely the floors, move as though alive, carpeted thick with verminous swarms of Kiwa, the air buzzes with thick knots of fat Riftling polyps, here and there dead-eyed Mer float vacant and corpselike, and a few rare, exotic selves of the Unity are glimpsed by lucky ambassadors. 

W E   C O M E   T O   E X P O S E   F A L S I T Y ,   A M E L I O R A T E   W R O N G ,   A N D   P R E V E N T   O P E N   W A R .   B O T H   T H E   E N N E A D   A N D   T H E   S P R I N G   H A V E   P R O V E N   E V E R - R E A S O N A B L E   A N D   G E N E R O U S   A L L I E S   T O   A L L   .   W E   H O P E   T H A T   U N D E R   T H E  G R A V E T E N D E R S '   W I S D O M ,   C O O L E R   H E A D S   W I L L   P R E V A I L .

----------

